# Christian Dior Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 167



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

Models: Agnete Hegelund, Alina Baikova, Angela Lindvall, Carolin Loosen, Caroline Brasch Nielsen, Daphne Groeneveld, Frida Gustavsson, Georgina Stojiljkovic, Ginta Lapina, Iekeliene Stange, Joan Smalls, Juju Ivanyuk, Julia Saner, Karlie Kloss, Karmen Pedaru, Karolina Kurkova, Keke Lindgard, Kim Noorda, Laura Blokhina, Lee Hye Jung, Lindsey Wixson, Liu Wen, Magdalena Frackowiak, Maria Kashleva, Martha Streck, Maryna Linchuk, Melissa Tammerijn, Monika Jac Jagaciak, Nimue Smit, Olga Sherer, Sigrid Agren, Yulia Kharlapanova



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Okt. 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## koftus89 (7 Sep. 2012)

sehr elegant. danke vielmals.


----------

